# Grand



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Took the pup out for awhile today. No birds but it was sure fun to watch him.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Fun for sure! Breed?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

dugworm said:


> Fun for sure! Breed?


English Setter, male 4 months old. Gonna be a good one I think.


----------

